# GREAT NEWS for AMA RESCUE



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Judy and I are both so excited. AMA Rescue got our 501c3 from the federal government today. It is also retroactive back to the end of Oct., so donations from that time on can be included in your tax deductable items on your tax returns.
WOOHOO :chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:
Not sure what you all need if you have donated but will find out and let you know. 
This is all new to us, but looking forward to being able to help more rescues with our new status. Hugs,Edie


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Hooray! :cheer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:CONGRATS EDIE:cheer: Great news. It's so weird; I was just wondering about it Friday since I"m getting tax info together.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's great news!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

That is GREAT news Eddie!
Not sure about Cali but here in MS all we do is send out a receipt. I run a non profit for disabled children birth to three.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wonderful news!!!!


----------

